

Things Steve Jobs said Apple would never do – and Apple is doing - adventured
http://money.cnn.com/2015/01/19/technology/steve-jobs-apple/index.html

======
mikestew
Two out of five ain't bad? The stylus item is based on one "never heard of
him" analyst, talking about an iPad Apple hasn't said they're going to build.
#4, life-like software design, doesn't even make sense given that CNN states
that it was Jobs' idea. Philanthropy? Jobs never said "Apple will never do
this".

Even BuzzFeed would be embarrassed to publish this listicle.

------
noblethrasher
Among other things, Jobs was famous for changing his mind.

See “Steve Jobs Contradicting Moments: 1997 – 2010”
[http://youtu.be/qr_KxouI8Zs](http://youtu.be/qr_KxouI8Zs)

------
jMyles
CNN Money switches to the listicle format. Classy.

~~~
joezydeco
And you'll never believe what happened next!

------
leeraj
Apple is just not the same anymore. Makes me sad.

